# Question re: hips?



## Kori Bigge (Nov 28, 2007)

I have Kodee for a pet, not a working dog. However, hip dysplasia is a big fear of mine (we grew up w/a wonderful white GSD who had to be put down b/c of hip dysplasia). I know that at some point I will get Kodee's hips x-rayed. My questions are: since he won't be a working dog, should I get preliminary x-rays done? (I've heard of doing this but don't know why/when people have them taken)? Or should I just wait until he's 2 years old and have 1 set of x-rays taken? 

Also, who should I take him to for this? An orthopedic specialist? Frankly, I like my vet a lot, but I don't think she probably has a lot of experience w/this stuff (I used to work for her, and I seem to remember her referring people out for this, but I'm not sure - it was years ago). 

Thanks!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If your dog came with a hip guarantee, you need to refer to that and make sure you follow the requirements of the breeder if you want the contract honored. Some require prelims be done at a year, some don't. 

If you don't have a hip guarantee and the dog is just a pet, if you are worried because of your previous dog, go ahead and get it done, that way you will either have peace of mind or you will know what you are dealing with, and can take steps to manage it while the dog is young. 

Contact breeers in your area and ask them who they use for OFA xrays, you don't necesarily have to go to an orthopod, just a vet very experienced with taking xrays for OFA.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a dysplastic dog and wish I had done prelims

It would have given us more treatment options and I would not have spent a year in training her that did not result in an operational dog.

For a pet I think "more treatment options" is the operative.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Do prelims. Even if the breeder doesn't require it, it's a good idea to do them. I think prelims are even more important for working/sport dogs to make sure the dog is physically capable of the work, the work won't compromise the dog's health, and the trainer won't be dumping time and money into a dog only to wash it out later. But they're important for pets too.

Most often when a dog experiences symptoms due to HD, it's not the HD itself that is causing the problems. Only in the severe cases of HD, where the joint is practically non-existant or so sublaxated as to be almost dislocated does the actual HD cause pain. Very few dogs fit into this category. Most cases of HD are milder, and in those it's the arthritis that builds up in the joint from excess wear and tear caused by the joint not fitting together properly.

If a problem exists, the sooner you know about it the sooner you can take steps to help stave off symptoms in the future. If the HD is bad enough to require surgery, the sooner the surgery is done the better the long term prognosis. And putting the dog on joint supplements, along with managing weight and exercise, will help slow the development of arthrits.

We have a dog who was diagnosed with moderate HD at a year old. Her femoral heads are flattened and pointed and even at only a year old she was starting to show some arthritic change in the joint. She has been on joint supplements since she was diagnosed, and has been kept lean and exercised properly, and now at 8.5 years old she is still symptom free.

My experience is that most regular vets are lacking in skills when it comes to taking a hip x-ray and interpreting it. If positioning of the x-ray is off, it can make it look like there are problems when there aren't. And I've known many vets to doomsay based on an improperly positioned x-ray, and even on good x-rays that showed fine hips but the vet didn't know how to tell the difference between good hips and bad. Best to find someone who is experienced at doing OFA x-rays and knows how to read them properly. Most orthopedic specialists are good at that. Asking the local breeders and dog clubs who they'd recommend is also a great way to find a vet who will do good hip x-rays.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

What is a good age to do prelims?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Ted White said:


> What is a good age to do prelims?


I'm rather impatient and like to do them around 6-8 months old so I know what I've got and don't waste time and money on a working/breeding prospect that isn't going to make the cut. I've found these to generally be pretty reliable.

One thing to keep in mind when x-raying dogs that young is that some degree of sublaxation is likely going to be present and isn't necessarily a problem. Just as with human children, the ligaments and tendons of young dogs are looser than those of adults. Young dogs with mild degrees of sublaxation will often, though not always, tighten up as they age. So if there's only a little bit, I don't worry much provided the rest of the joint looks good. If there is a significant amount of sublaxation, chances are there will always be too much, even at maturity, and the dog has HD. And of course, malformed joints are malformed joints at any age and aren't going to improve.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

At that age it really boils down to the experience of the Radiologist, I'd say. Chris, you're in Michigan... where do you go for such things?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Ted White said:


> At that age it really boils down to the experience of the Radiologist, I'd say. Chris, you're in Michigan... where do you go for such things?


We used to work very closely with Dr. Schank in Mt. Clemens who was a very good radiologist and orthopedic specialist, and also was involved in SchH and GSDs. We used him exclusively for several years and he did a great job training us how to read x-rays. Then he had to mess everything up and retire. Now we just have our regular vet take the films and we pretty much read them ourselves.

Most general practice vets can take a decent x-ray. Though before using one I'd make sure to understand what proper x-ray positioning is yourself and not accept anything less than a good x-ray. If the vet doesn't get the positioning right it can make it practically impossible to read the x-ray correctly, and can make problems appear to exist that really don't. So make sure you know what good positioning is and make the vet give you a good x-ray. If the first film is bad, make him do another. I have found that it seems most general practice vets are sketchy (at best) when it comes to actually reading the x-ray and diagnosing HD though.

So it depends on if you're comfortable with your own knowledge about how to interpret an x-ray. If you are, you just need a vet who can take good clear films with proper positioning. If you're not, and you want to also get an education in how to read an x-ray yourself, I'd go to either Dr. Mostoskey at MSU, or the folks at Michigan Veterinary Specialists in Southfield.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted White said:


> At that age it really boils down to the experience of the Radiologist, I'd say. Chris, you're in Michigan... where do you go for such things?


Ted, go to Michigan State and utilize their facilities to get your x-rays taken there. They are a Vet school and OFA certified. Many of the people I talk to have nothing but good things to say about the facilities up there. It's where I will be taking mine for sure!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Wild said:


> If you're not, and you want to also get an education in how to read an x-ray yourself, I'd go to either Dr. Mostoskey at MSU.


What she said!


----------

